

Ask HN: Do you use Tableau Software? Opinions? - alohahacker

I bookmarked Tableau software a while back as I've heard it being constantly mentioned on various websites as great tool to use.<p>I remember it being labeled as vital in understanding one's analytics and gives a different perspective in breaking down the specific business numbers.<p>Has anyone used it firsthand? Especially with their IPO coming up, I'm trying to get HN's opinion on the long term viability of this company.<p>Thanks
======
bifrost
I have a customer that uses it, they like it, but its very very very resource
intensive. They had to put together a dual-10 core Xeon with 144GB of ram to
have queries run fast for their dataset (something like 100k users + info).
There are very few places that will run it as SaaS for less than $2k/mo (from
the research I've seen) so its a little spendy, and the security included with
that is a joke.

So - pony up some cash for the servers for it (windows only!) because it works
pretty well, but it needs horsepower.

------
Affliction
Get someone who knows R or learn it Yourself.

I never really got that program, and have no clue who is ready to learn new
expensive technology, when You get better, cheaper and with a lot more future-
potential and community backing as well as practical experience and use.

Typical hype about something already done and done better, but not so much "in
Your face" approach like Tableau.. decent statistician has never used it, but
they are having IPO? Blah..

